# Paver patio over old concrete patio?



## KlintP (Sep 21, 2009)

Is the concrete slab level and in good shape? (Not cracked, stable)

Staining the concrete is another option.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You could think about an epoxy finish of some kind, with or without pebbles or other texture added. They have a nice brick look---but it is not brick.

If it is nice and flat you can put pavers over it but you will have to fix them in place and my concern would be the new height. You don't want to use material that is too thin or they will crack if there are any imperfections at all. Will a decent thickness of brick work for you?

Concrete staining can be really dramatic and is a good idea. You could try it first and still put brick over it if you do not like it.


----------



## MeowMeow (Sep 28, 2009)

the cement patio is in good condition. had a deck above it for years. we are taking the deck down since it was not done to code and they stained it (and house walls) an ugly red color and it is HUGE. cement patio is in an L shape and we will add a little more cement to make it more usable. the height is not a problem since it is a few feet below the doors and will have some steps installed anyway. staining is probably a more viable option cost and work wise even though it's not my perfect solution. thanks for the suggestions and insight.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Look at some of the concrete countertop sites for some options for staining and otherwise coloring the patio. You may get a bit more excited. See what else turns up with a "concrete staining" search? :thumbsup:

http://www.concretenetwork.com/stained-concrete/


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't see why you can't place sand over the slab, and put the pavers in the sand, same as you would if you were placing the pavers on soil. Assuming the slab is sound, this should be a straightforward process.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Stumbled on these recycled rubber pavers that looked interesting. They would certainly work on top of the concrete and I guess $2/each or $6.25sf is not that awful?

http://www.improvementscatalog.com/home/improvements/792914982-red-rubber-patio-pavers.html


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

You can out a setting bed of sand down (usually 1"), install edge restraints and then lay intelocking concrete pavers down and vibrate mason sand into the joints.

You can get away with this on a patio, but it would not be acceptable for a driveway or a street with heavier loadings and different conditions. For these type of jobs the concrete would have to be removed and replaced with compacted base.

Dick


----------



## KlintP (Sep 21, 2009)

MeowMeow said:


> the cement patio is in good condition. had a deck above it for years. we are taking the deck down since it was not done to code and they stained it (and house walls) an ugly red color and it is HUGE. cement patio is in an L shape and we will add a little more cement to make it more usable. the height is not a problem since it is a few feet below the doors and will have some steps installed anyway. staining is probably a more viable option cost and work wise even though it's not my perfect solution. thanks for the suggestions and insight.


Since it's in good condition and you're prepared for the increased height, I think you are a good canidate for pavering over the concrete.

Although you might consider a wood deck installed over the patio especially since you want to change the size / shape of the patio.


----------

